# Badgers



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Badgers!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> Badgers!


Would that be magic mushroom by any chance?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No! Just a campaign to save Badgers which after the video which was posted on Fruitcakes by Twosugars I have decided are cool.

More wacky badgers here www.youtube.com/watch?v=EllYgcWmcAY&feature=kp


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Badgers are OK by me but bl00dy moles...................... Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Not seen a sign of moles for two years and today one or more have wreaked havoc along the edge of my lawn just where the Robomow wire is staked. Even pushing up a couple of pegs. 

Well I gave em a good dieseling and next option is a Shotgun.

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I sympathize we had a couple last year and it cost quite a bit to get rid of the little blighters. :evil:

PS the guy we had to get rid of um used, in desperation, a new type of jell and it worked........and no not plastic explosive!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cant seem to find any Mole cartoons.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Cant seem to find any Mole cartoons.


Thats cos their NOT funny.......................... :x

Ray.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Badgers are not cool they destroy vegetable patches, little bu**ers. and they dig big holes in my lawn :x


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *pete4x4 wrote: *Badgers are not cool they destroy vegetable patches, little bu**ers. and they dig big holes in my lawn :x


But are they doing it just for the fun of it or to find food? Either reason is cool if you ask me.


----------

